# DIY LED Questions



## mginster (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey all, first timer on planted tank and have a few questions on a DIY LED setup for a 20G long. I have been in freshwater tanks for awhile and have 2 saltwater tanks now also. I am planning to rip down my 20g high with cichlids and go with a 20 long planted tank. I am very familiar with building DIY LED setups with 3w CREE's as that is what I have built for both my salt setups.

Note: I would like to buy my LED's from Steve's LED since they are budget compared to real CREE's.

http://stevesleds.com/Product.html

Questions:

- Any links to peoples setups with images using LEDS for planted tanks? I cant seem to find any.

- What LED combination / temps are you guys going with? Im only familiar with salt combinations so newb here. Ive read some say a 50/50 mix of 7000 and 10000 temps.

- How many LED's for a 20 long, im thinking 20, but may need more since its long.

- Where are you getting heatsinks that are 30 inches, heatsinkusa doesnt go that large.

- Is dimming at all needed for planted tanks? For salt its useful to acclimate the coral and change your temps to show off the glow from coral.

Any other general tips are welcome, thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The major advantage of LEDs is that you can distribute the light over the whole footprint of the tank. This prevents the light intensity from being too high near the top of the tank, while it is barely enough at the bottom of the tank. When you try to make a tubular "bulb" using LEDs you give up that advantage. Also, by using a lot of lower power LEDs, instead of a few high power ones, you don't need an expensive, heavy heat sink. Ordinary aluminum extrusions, such as channels, will work fine. Reef tanks may have differing requirements, but for planted tanks, this is my opinion.


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

freshwater does not need that much light as corals. so far there is not that much LED freshwater tanks either. 
i finished mine couple days ago. 55g i only put out 8 LED Cree xp-g cool white. you can see some here 
http://picasaweb.google.com/mindei/Akvariumas#


----------



## adamar (Dec 24, 2010)

*LED or not ?*

I have been out of the Aquarium scene for 12 years, my wife recently bought me a 55 gallon tank for Christmas. I saw LED lighting was somewhat affordable now. I really like how it lights the entire footprint of the tank but I am confused about what I should get...

What the old Stand by lighting ( tubes ) the equation for Watts per Gallon was easy to figure out for live plants 2-4 watts per gallon for a planted tank...

But LED's wattage to luminosity is different I was looking at the Marineland Adjustable 2 Bright Led Hood Adjustable Led Fixture (48 Wide 24 Led Lights).

What im not sure about is if this is adequate ? and some website say LED's do nothing for Planted tanks !!!

Could someone help me out, Please...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate to do this to anyone, but spend a few days (!) reading this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/84212-designing-building-led-fixture.html


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

adamar, 
i had same dilema. i had old lights with the tank that were just not enough for plants. trying to by new ones even used i could not find anything worth looking under $100. 
I looked into LED. there is not much info yet as for freshwater tanks, but my 55g gets lighted by 8 LED and whole dyi project cost me around 90$.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Min said:


> i finished mine couple days ago. 55g i only put out 8 LED Cree xp-g cool white. you can see some here
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mindei/Akvariumas#


Very nice. What is the wattage of the LEDs? Are these the LEDs you used?

Here some using the Marineland LED light system.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

mginster, www.heatsinksusa.com sells by the inch. 
Pick a width, and order what every length you want up to the maximum listed on the page.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Min said:


> freshwater does not need that much light as corals. so far there is not that much LED freshwater tanks either.
> i finished mine couple days ago. 55g i only put out 8 LED Cree xp-g cool white. you can see some here
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mindei/Akvariumas#


Teaser. 
Nice project and pictures. Now for the nasty details. Please.
Did you end up keeping the optics?
What power supply and driver did you use?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Min said:


> freshwater does not need that much light as corals. so far there is not that much LED freshwater tanks either.
> i finished mine couple days ago. 55g i only put out 8 LED Cree xp-g cool white. you can see some here
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mindei/Akvariumas#


What are the dimensions of your 55g? I have been researching a DIY retrofit using 12 Cree XG, and by your pics I wonder if this will even be too bright? I don't want something that looks so white and stark that it fades everything out like an overexposed picture.


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Teaser.
> Nice project and pictures. Now for the nasty details. Please.
> Did you end up keeping the optics?
> What power supply and driver did you use?


so far i been playing around with lenses, so i got 4 on and 4 off. to see which works better. 
most of stuff is from rapidled.com xp-g 3w lights are from dealextreme.com 
driver is http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-51/Mean-Well-LPC-dsh-60-dsh-1050-constant/Detail
no power supply, it plugs to outlet directly. 


tank is 48"x12"x18" i think, standart 55g.


----------



## mginster (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah rapidled is where i bought all my supplies for my CREE setups for a 24g, 12g, and 7.5g salt tanks. 

Im still kinda wondering how many I need. Getting away with 8 on a 55, that sounds very low, but then again im used to salt.

Also the color temp is still in the air if someone has more suggestions.


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

i cant argue, but i got an algea outburst in 5 days after starting the cree lights. so im not sure how people put 24 lights on 55 gal. unless u run them like 2 hours a day.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Min said:


> i cant argue, but i got an algea outburst in 5 days after starting the cree lights. so im not sure how people put 24 lights on 55 gal. unless u run them like 2 hours a day.


Was this a new or established tank? Did you adjust your CO2 to account for a big increase in light if it was an established tank?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Min said:


> i cant argue, but i got an algea outburst in 5 days after starting the cree lights. so im not sure how people put 24 lights on 55 gal. unless u run them like 2 hours a day.


It depends on how much current you run through the LEDs. If it is 400 mA, you can use a lot of LEds, but if it is 1500 mA you can't do so. Which you choose to do depends on whether you want to spend more money on LEDs or on a heatsink.


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

My son threw together an LED fixture for me over the x-mas weekend......he is so talented!

Drove all the way from Cary, NC to build it for me.
I love the look of the water and the fish in my 90 with the LED's.

Shimmery
Mystical
Crisp
Sweet

Thank You , my son, Roger Jr. :>)

I told him he should go on the road with his talents with LED's.

Power supply
13 LED's x-lamps

blues and whites...... more whites , than blues......... WOW !


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

youjettisonme said:


> Was this a new or established tank? Did you adjust your CO2 to account for a big increase in light if it was an established tank?


the tank is about 3 months old. i have no CO2 setup.


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> It depends on how much current you run through the LEDs. If it is 400 mA, you can use a lot of LEds, but if it is 1500 mA you can't do so. Which you choose to do depends on whether you want to spend more money on LEDs or on a heatsink.


i have constant 1050mA driver. and a 2x36" aluminum shank for heatsink which works fine.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Min said:


> i have constant 1050mA driver. and a 2x36" aluminum shank for heatsink which works fine.


What is an aluminum "shank"? Do you use a cooling fan with it? I find it very hard to figure out just how much and what shape heatsink is needed with LEDs.


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> What is an aluminum "shank"? Do you use a cooling fan with it? I find it very hard to figure out just how much and what shape heatsink is needed with LEDs.


i think this is the one i got 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

it gets hot to touch, but not hot enought to put any cooling fans.


----------

